# Algae



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

I have this long stringy I think algae coming off my plants and moss, any ideas? its really fine and grows from plant to plant.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

look up black brush algea (bba) use excel, or hydrogen peroxide spot doses. I actually treated my tank recently to get rid of these guys. Watch for the maxiumum doses via google. when performing spot treatments, remember to shut off the filter and use a syringe or those drop things and apply it to the bba. After that, cut down your lighting down to 6 hours. (Edited, beard --> brush) too much camping haha. If it is the other one, same treatment. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

picture would b nice


----------

